# Solar wax melter project



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks fine to me. I've got plans to build a downdraft solar dehydrator next season, so I'm simply going to use it to melt wax as well.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Looks very well made. Insulation, including double paned glass/plastic, is really important because the heat must come in faster than it goes out. Also it is important to be able to tilt it to face directly at the sun and still have a flat bottom inside to sit stuff on.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

It's about 95% done. I just need to put a chain on it to keep the door from over-opening and do something about a screen. I'm torn between building a removable strainer on the chute itself or putting a shelf below the chute to slide a framed screen in and out with (just thought of that and I _really_ like that idea). I also considered putting a paint strainer on the collection bucket...but don't care much for that idea. 

Is hardware cloth sufficient?


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

I read recently that the most efficient angle to tilt it in Australia is 26 degrees.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I use a piece of wire window screen as the strainer on mine - be aware that it gets clogged with propolis (or some hard black substance I think is propolis) which is hard to remove after it bakes on so you need to plan on how to clean it or easily replace it.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

A good rule of thumb when angling a solar collector is to make the angle about the same as one's latitude.

So someone living up north in Somerset near PNG would want an angle of about 11 degrees, but in Melbourne closer to 38 would be about right.

There's lot a distance betwixt the two latitude wise, but the average comes quite close to 22 degrees....but there's about as much distance btw those two between Vancoucer, Canada and Tiajuana, Mexico.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Put it on wheels.....easier to turn into the sun......


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

> Put it on wheels.....easier to turn into the sun......


I thought of that. There's a small trailer around here tucked in the back of a barn. I'm gonna see if that would work and maybe mount it on that.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't worry too much about what is Most efficient for one of these if you live in a warm sunny place. Mine is most certainly not maximized for solar efficiency, but on a sunny summer day you better not touch any metal inside of it or you will get burned - it might actually get hotter than would be ideal, but it does the job. I haven't tried it, but I'm pretty sure I could cook a pot of beans in it. 

If you just put a piece of glass on top of a cooler or an old chest freezer you will have a totally effective solar wax melter/bean cooker. But if it's plastic it might melt.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I had a few concerns about efficiency. But like David says, I really don't think it's gonna be a problem. It's middle GA, it gets bad hot here. It's about 88 today in the shade (very mild for this time of year, and reasonably comfortable). I'm inside eating a mater sammich right now, but when I left it it was at 115 degrees and rising. We shall see.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Efficiency is not a problem for mine until late in the year after the final honey harvest. Then it helps to be able to tilt it directly at the sun and have good insulation. We are about 37 degrees north. In summer, the honey layer beneath the wax from cappings is pretty well caramelized and dark colored.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I can live with this:


----------

